# Tortoise conference , Uk



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

HI all

I hope you will all consider attending the event listed below, should be a good day with the speakers lined up so far.


In association with Norfolk Tortoise Club

Welfare Conference
Tortoise Matters
Improving standards for captive chelonian in the UK

Kindly supported by Colchester Zoo
Saturday, 17th November 
10.00am till 4.30pm (6 CPD hours)
Location: Colchester Zoo, Maldon Rd, Stanway, Colchester CO30SL
Stuart McArthur B Vet Med MRCVS
Stuart McArthur is one of the UK’s leading authorities on chelonian medicine and author of a number of veterinary books and journals. Stuart will be talking about the medical treatment of tortoises and turtles, illustrating his talk with case studies drawn from his veterinary experience.

Eleanor Tirtasana & Dillon Prest: Eleanor and Dillon organise and run Norfolk Tortoise Club, which has a thriving membership, and are active in working for, and promoting better care of captive tortoises in the UK. They will be introducing Tortoise Welfare UK, and discussing how the living standards of tortoises and turtles can be improved.
Frances Baines MA VetMB MRCVS: Frances is a retired vet and specialist in UVB Light. Frances will be talking about her research into the specific UV light needs of different exotic reptile species. 
Henk Zwartepoorte: Henk is the curator of reptiles and amphibians at Rotterdam Zoo and is well known for his work with the Turtle Survival Alliance Europe (TSA Europe) and European Studbook Foundation. Henk will be talking about the importance of maintaining genetic diversity in reptiles, which could be achieved by developing a partnership between zoos and private enthusiasts, thus allowing healthy breeding colonies to be established. 

Jane Williams MA BSc MSc: Jane organises and runs Tortoise South East and has been involved in chelonian welfare for over 30 years. Jane will be talking about her experiences in dealing with tortoises and the results of her research into keeping tortoises in Britain.
PC Andrew Long: Andrew is a local Wildlife crime officer, (Zoo Liaison) and has a keen interest in reptiles. Andrew will be giving a presentation on exotic animal crime. 
£35 per person
Pre-book only inclusive of refreshments and lunch
For more details or to reserve your place please email:
[email protected] or telephone: 01692 402687

hope to see you there.


----------

